# Vostès o vosaltres?



## Aviador

Hola, amics.

He cercat en els arxius d'aquest foro i he trobat alguna cosa, però no m'ha quedat encara del tot clar:  si parlo amb un grup de clients (aquells qui normalment jo mateix tractaria en castellá de _ustedes_) hauria de tractar-los de _vostès_, de _vós_ o potser de _vosaltres_. Per example, quin seria el millor tractament en catalá en el següent context?:

- _Queremos agradecerles que nos hayan preferido y esperamos contar con ustedes en el futuro_.

Vull crear un ambient de respecte, però, al mateix temps, no pas distant ni massa formal.

Quina seria, per tant, la millor fórmula en un català estàndard (sense massa càrrega dialectal)?

Moltes gracies.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Home, jo et diria que _vosaltres_ és informal i amb _vos_ semblarà que te'n enfotis. 
Decididament _vostès_ és molt correcte, i el més usual i adeqüat per al que demanes.


----------



## xupxup

El vós queda descartat perquè el vós no serveix per referir-se en plural. Les formes del vós són iguals que les del vosaltres, per tant si parles en plural de vós és com si parlessis de vosaltres. El vós mostra respecte quan el fas servir per parlar a una sola persona, en singular. 
Estic d'acord amb RIU, el vostès és perfecte per la frase que proposes.


----------



## Aviador

Moltes gràcies a tot dos per les vostres respostes (si us puc tractar de tu, clar ). M'heu ajudat moltíssim.

I, RIU, aquell verb _enfotre_ (¿s'escriu així?) no el coneixia. ¿Vol dir burlar-se?.

Salut.


----------



## pakitomedina

vostès=ustedes
vosaltres= vosotros

vagi bé


----------



## RIU

Aviador said:


> I, RIU, aquell verb _enfotre_ (¿s'escriu així?) no el coneixia. ¿Vol dir burlar-se?.
> 
> Salut.


 

Bé, en realitat ho he escrit malament. la frase hauria d'haver estat _semblarà_ _que te'n fotis_. El verb es fotre, i una de les seves formes, la que li dona la "gràcia" és amb en. Ara: per aquí hi ha excel·lents lingüistes que te'n faran cinc cènctims infinitament millor que jo. Aqui en pot veure una explicació més detallada del verb.


----------



## Aviador

Gràcies, RIU, més una vegada.
Clar!. Ara, aquell _no m'en fotis_ em fa molt sentit. Es el que en castellà diriem _no me jodas_, per exemple.

Salut.


----------



## ernest_

Aviador said:


> Gràcies, RIU, més una vegada.
> Clar!. Ara, aquell _no m'en fotis_ em fa molt sentit. Es el que en castellà diriem _no me jodas_, per exemple.



Una cosa és "fotre" i l'altra "fotre-se'n", que és com un verb pronominal.  Si vols dir "no me jodas", literalment seria "no em fotis". En canvi "fotre-se'n" (a vegades dit "_en_fotre-se'n") vol dir burlar-se o riure's d'algú. Exemples:

No te'n fotis (d'ell/de mi...) - _No le/me tomes el pelo __ o No te rías de él/mi_
No te'n enfotis (d'ell/de mi...) - _No le/me tomes el pelo o No te rías de él/mi_

El cas que tu comentes, _no me'n fotis_, no és correcte. Podria ser "no em fotis" (_no me jodas_) o "no t'en fotis (de mi)" (_no te rías de mi_), però "no me'n fotis" no. L'únic context on podria anar bé "no me'n fotis", és per exemple, en un sopar, algú està omplint gots de vi i tu dius "no me'n fotis", volent dir _no me'n posis_ (de vi), ja que _fotre_ també té el significat de _posar_.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Completament d'acord amb l'explicació l'Ernest!



ernest_ said:


> En canvi "fotre-se'n" (a vegades dit "_en_fotre-se'n") vol dir burlar-se o riure's d'algú.



De vegades, en aquests verbs que porten el pronom feble incorporat, col·loquialment es tornar a repetir:
- se'n fot vs se n'enfot
- se'n recorda vs se n'enrecorda


----------

